# الجامعة الاسلامية - فلسطين



## م . حسن (9 مايو 2006)

الهندسة تنقسم الي عددة اقسام منها الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والاكتورنية والبيئية والكهربية والميكنيكية المعادن و الكمبيوتر وغيها من هذه الاقسام الجميلة والهندسة اسم على مسمى حيث تترك في المهندس نفسة قمة من الشخصية الهندسية ولهندسة اشياء كتيرة ادا اردنا التحدث في الهندسة لن نتهي خالص انا حبيت اتحدث شي قليل جدا جدا في هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله راح ناتي في مواضع ونضعها على هذا الموقع


----------

